# Hello from Northeast Ohio



## rogers (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, I'm Roger from Geauga County, Ohio. I enjoy gardening and have had a growing interest in beekeeping over the past few years. At first, I borrowed many books and back issues of Bee Culture from the library, then purchased the ones I liked.

Last fall, I finally decided to become a beek and began preparations for the spring. I joined a local beek club and ordered and assembled equipment early. On April 23, I installed two packages of Italians. So far, things are going well and I'm learning a lot. The bees are easy to work with and the queens are big and doing a great job.


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome. Recently came on board myself, and have learned a lot.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

welcome! from columbus! opcorn:


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

That's grate, I started just like you did 5 years ago and no have a lot of hive's now. It just get's better with time.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Greetings from Canton, Stark County. Sounds like you took all the right steps to prepare yourself well. Enjoy your first season, and welcome to Beesource!


----------



## patrick51st (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello all,

My name is Patrick and I live in ZoarVillage in Tuscarawas County. I just joined the forum yesterday and wanted to say hello also. Will be attempting to start my first hive this spring! Thought I might find some helpfull info here.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome both of you from South Central Ohio!

-Dan


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Roger!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome,

I grew up in NE Ohio and still have family there, so even though I'm a Hoosier now, I'm still a Buckeye at heart.

This forum contains a wealth of information along with many beekeepers who are happy to share their opinions (and even some wisdom from time to time!).


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource rogers!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from former Lorain County res.


----------

